

Facebook chat not working [update] - ehsania

facebook chat stop working, new feature or a person pressed wrong key?! :)
--
update: after about half hour chat start working again.
======
asdf-user
Hey, i posted that too :P

------
AwatErol
my Bro Website have been hacked by Anonymous In chin

